# hiddenweight spinnerbaits



## shinerman77 (Sep 6, 2007)

Was shopping at pc baits and wanted to get a couple of his hidden weight spinner baits. There are too many choises. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

Do what I do - let Terrie decide!


----------



## redbug (Sep 6, 2007)

esquired said:


> Do what I do - let Terrie decide!



And you call yourself a bait onkey junkie!!!







one of each please


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

I am not a bait junkie - I am a fishing junkie, I could care less about the baits so long as they work! PC Baits work for me better them most everything else, the only flaw is that the owner is crabby and a perfectionist.

Ask DP, I always want things like a flat black topwater - instead he makes me something so breathtaking that I am afraid to lose it. I am always tempted to put his baits in display cases as they are way too good looking to feed to fish!


----------



## redbug (Sep 6, 2007)

NOT a BAIT JUNKIE?

the first step to recovery is admitting that you have a problem... lol

I understand what you are saying about his work. I try to stay away from the site because I CAN"T SAY NO.. 

HE does good work and I enjoy spreading the word for him.
I have given away a few gift certs and the guys love his stuff.


----------

